# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Kriss Query

## johnstylianou

HI

Looking for information on my Kriss, know it's quite old but thats about it, please check my photos.

Any information appreciated

----------


## johnstylianou

I believe it is from Java, Carved man is Semar (Guardian Spirit) May be iron or or heavy metal, more info would be welcome.

----------


## Donny Y

Hi John,

I am Donny from Jakarta, Indonesia.

If you see the figure with beard, then carved part is not Semar.

The other characteristic of Semar is he has big belly, not slim.

Semar is actually a character in Wayang (Shadow Pupet) stories. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semar

Is there any sharper picture of your keris ?

----------


## David Sorcher

I'm sorry to say John, that you keris is not old at all. This is a contemporary piece mostly for the foreign collector market. It does seem to have been fitted into an old sheath though. This type of keris is a synthesis of two accepted keris forms, the naga sosro with the a hilt style similar to keris sajen. The handle most likely represents a non-specific ancestor form.

----------

